# What happened to the autopager?



## nigelnorris (29 May 2009)

For those that use it - the cyclechat one has broken. Used to transition between pages sweetly, now all the menus and posting box and stuff get in the way.

There was an update to the plugin so that might have caused it, or someone might have overwritten the old cyclechat script. Either way it's horrid now, anyone know where the old script went?

If not I'll just make my own 

[Sincerest apologies to the site admin crew if this is some new 'feature' that I've missed the nuances of. Please feel free to correct me if there's something else I should know ]


----------



## Shaun (29 May 2009)

nigelnorris said:


> [Sincerest apologies to the site admin crew if this is some new 'feature' that I've missed the nuances of. Please feel free to correct me if there's something else I should know ]



Erm, firstly, no need for apologies.

Secondly, what is the "autopager" feature you mention?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (29 May 2009)

Ah, okay, nothing to do with the forum - it's an add-on for Firefox.

If you're latest version doesn't seem to work as well, try downloading one of the older versions:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addons/versions/4925

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## nigelnorris (29 May 2009)

Thanks fot that Shaun. Yes you're right sorry I didn't make myself clear. It's a jolly useful add-on that works on most major internet sites, highly recommended, and at some stage a user has created and enabled a script for this site too. Unhappily there's been an edit to that script somewhere, still works just isn't as good.

I checked from your link and it's not a version thing, it's the site specific that's gone strange, and it's a bugger to find in the autopager config. Figured maybe the original author might have a link to it.

[Some time later: Rats I've worked out what the problem is. there is no cyclechat script, it's just a generic vBulletin one that's found the site and activated itself. Which could well mean that I'm the only person here that uses it, or indeed has any idea whatsoever what I'm talking about. In which case I'd like to apologise a second time, this time to anyone and everyone who wasted their time reading this inanity. Sorry.]


----------



## Shaun (29 May 2009)

No need for apologies - we've all learned something from it - I for one didn't even know such an add-on existed, and I'm sure there's at least _one_ other Firefox user amongst us who might benefit from knowing about it! 

As a site owner it's interesting to know about these little bits and bobs - adds to the fun!

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Noodley (29 May 2009)

> I still have no idea what either of you are going on about.
> 
> Geeks.



Exactly


----------



## nigelnorris (29 May 2009)

All you need to know is that if you use the Firefox web browser, google autopager and install it. Self configuring, it just works.

It autoscrolls for you, so instead of clicking on the next page link when you've read all the posts on one page of a thread containing many pages, the next page is automatically tacked on the end, it just magically appears, and the next, and the next.

Absolute godsend it is, saves one whole click per page.


----------



## Headgardener (29 May 2009)

Now that is a bloody good idea. Someone (more knowlageable about computers than me) needs to write something the same for windows.


----------



## Aperitif (29 May 2009)

This is a good idea and it is up and runing on my machine. No more boring clicking - just wheel away! 

Good on you Nigel.


----------



## cheadle hulme (29 May 2009)

What a neat little tool. 
Now if only it could provide a summary of any boring speed limit or eco type threads, it would save having to scroll through them.


----------



## nigelnorris (29 May 2009)

Headgardener said:


> Now that is a bloody good idea. Someone (more knowlageable about computers than me) needs to write something the same for windows.


I think that the new (8) version of Internet Explorer might have the potential, but I've not used it so can't be sure. Firefox is a windows program though; download it and give it a go would be my recommendation. It has a bunch of other advantages over Internet Explorer, lots of neat little plugins like this one that make your life a lot easier.


----------



## Fnaar (30 May 2009)

I'm not sure i like this autopager idea... what if you get to the last post (cue bugle sound), and it brings up the next page, but the post refers back to one further up the page, but you have to faff around looking for it because the 'convenient' autopager has assumed that you no longer want to see it. So I for one shall not be using it, oh no, thank you very much, not me matey boy.


----------



## nigelnorris (30 May 2009)

I think you might be missing the point, autopager adds the new page onto the bottom of the previous page. It doesn't auto-scroll for you or move tha page about at all, in fact you only notice the difference when you scroll down beneath where the page would normally end, and lo and behold there's the next page waiting for you. So all you have to do is scroll up from where you are just like normal. For your example it actually makes life a lot easier since if you are reading say page three, which references a post on page one, there's no clicking about with the page back/forward arrows since everything is all on one page. You just scroll up from wherever you happen to be.

TLDR; All it does is make one big page with all the posts from first to last on it. Or as many posts as you choose, you can tell it to autodownload as many pages at once as you like.


----------



## therams (30 May 2009)

Just installed it, fantastic. Cheers!


----------



## nigelnorris (11 Jun 2009)

I made a new forum script that fixes the problem, from FF tools -> autopager settings go to import -> URL and paste this adress into it

http://www.psionyx.org/autopager/cyclechat.nigelnorris

Then check out the new version of forum multipage threads and enjoy 

[But if you don't like it just goto Autopager manage settings and delete the script, everything will go back to square one.]


----------



## cisamcgu (11 Jun 2009)

If you go to *My Account *then look to the left for *Your control panel*. Choose *Edit options*, and then near the bottom of the page you can choose *how many posts to display per page *- upto 1000 posts I think - it saves the neverending clicking from page to page.

and doesn't need Firefox or anything


----------



## nigelnorris (11 Jun 2009)

Correct, though Autopager has two advantages in this respect. Firstly it autpages the forums threads list too, which can't be controlled in your profile: secondly 1000 posts can take quite a long time to load, whereas Autopager only loads up 1 new page in the background at a time, avoiding resource bottlenecks.

But each to his own, I use autopager for lots of sites so made the thing anyway, I thought I'd stick it here just in case anyone does prefer this method.


----------

